# DLP is making a loud humming noise



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a Samsung HLP4667W DLP.

I got it from my friend who bought a new TV once his started making this loud humm.

It also flashes all three lights on the front power button indicating that the bulb needs changed. I changed it. The 2nd cause of the 3 lights is a faulty ballast. I changed that too.

It still makes the humm, and will not come on. The bulb does not light up at all. I can see the color wheel, and it seems to be intact, and spins normally. Please help, I don't want to replace any more parts that won't fix the problem!!!

I have a multimeter, and have a basic understanding of electronics. I am willing to trouble shoot this however I need to. There just aren't any good resources aside from "change the bulb"


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

lionheartck said:


> I have a Samsung HLP4667W DLP.
> 
> I got it from my friend who bought a new TV once his started making this loud humm.
> 
> ...


have you checked temperatures? 

We have aDLP, apparently 1st and second gen's are notorius for issues. the new ones use LCD projection instead of the color wheel.


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

It doesn't come on long enough to heat up. As soon as I plug it in, it starts the humming noise. I did some more searching, and it sounds like the only 2 moving parts in it are the cooling fan and color wheel. The color wheel is supposed to be a high-pitched whirrrrrrr... I'm going to take it apart this weekend, and see if the bearings are bad on the cooling fan.


----------

